# Mini Hydrocotyle, local find(7 months submersed )



## bartohog (Jun 12, 2011)

Have a pic of a local Hydrocotyle that I have tried similar looking plants in the past without luck, this one is proving to be different. After 7 months in a medium light setup and now a month in a high tech setup this is what i have. No change in leaf size, good strong growth and is rooting into the aquasoil. Bottom is Hydrocotyle Tripartita( japan) for size reference, top is my local guy.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_. It's an exotic that's all over the place in the US and many other places.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Is the leaf different than the tripartita?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

A bit. Slightly more demanding than tripartita but worth growing. It can be quite nice. Less weedy. Amano used it quite a bit.

http://plants.usda.gov/core/profile?symbol=HYSI


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

If this Hydrocotyle was found in the U.S.: are there more possibilities?
What about Hydrocotyle americana? It's partly synonymized with sibthorpioides or treated as own species, depending on the source.
https://www.minnesotawildflowers.info/flower/american-water-pennywort


----------

